# Couple seeking crew position on sailboat



## barefeetonthemoon (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi we are Josh Courter and Giulia Longo a young couple 
that wishes to apply jointly as crew on sailing boats. Josh, 
age 32, is a US citizen and Giulia, age 27, is Italian. Giulia is 
fluent in English, Spanish and Italian with a working 
knowledge of French; Josh speaks English has a working 
knowledge of Spanish and French. We both positive, cheerful 
people who integrate well with different cultures, intuit the 
needs of others, and are imaginative self-starters. Josh and 
Giulia are multi-tasking, hardworking, used to long hours, and 
able to perform well under pressure. We will have USCG Bareboat and Cruising Catamaran certifications in 
March 2009. We hope to develop our sailing skills with the dream of owning and chartering our own boat 
in the future. We are available from April 3, 2009 for a long or short commitment as paid crew with no 
other agenda. We are currently in Florida and available to fly elsewhere if the situation requires it.

A bit more about us:

Josh is a master craftsman, capable of building and fixing anything whether in a well-equipped 
shop or with makeshift technology. He has a solution for every problem and a nothing-is-impossible 
attitude. Josh grew up in a Florida waterfront community and owned his first boat at age 5. As a child, he 
learned to SCUBA from famed French sailor, Gerard Pesty, and spent a few weeks per year cruising aboard 
his trimaran, Architeuthis, for 15 years. He has PADI certification and dived extensively in the Caribbean, 
Hawaii, Fiji, and the Great Barrier Reef. Josh has a degree in ethnographic filmmaking and anthropology 
from Hampshire College in Amherst, MA. He has just completed editing a documentary for PBS and has 
previously done underwater filming with manatee, dolphin, and humpback whales. He is also an avid 
surfer, jet-skier, and wake-boarder. Josh has international business experience and has helped negotiate 
projects in China, Belgium, France, Germany, Russia, Dubai, Bahrain, Qatar, and UAE.

Giulia learned to love the water during her childhood summers in the Mediterranean. She has her 
PADI advanced diver certification and has dived in the Carribean, Central and South America, Egypt, and the 
US. She has traveled solo throughout Central, South and North America, and Europe living in remote 
places and collaborating with indigenous communities. She is a creative and talented cook featuring 
healthy, fresh ingredients and tasty, artistic platters with a European flair. She epitomizes the Italian 
expression-l'arte d'arrangiarsi-the art of making something out of nothing. Giulia has a magnetic and 
magical personality to soothe and charm her guests. She is a talented hostess for both adults and little 
people, and loves to devise games, crafts, and entertainments that delight everyone whether it be an 
impromptu costume ball, face-painting party, or declaring a new holiday. She learns about each location in 
depth and enjoys being a knowledgeable and helpful tour guide and enlightens guests in bel far niente-the 
beauty of doing nothing helping them relax and enjoy pleasure. Giulia has a degree in Product and 
Furniture Design from Ravensbourne College/University of Sussex, London. Giulia is the Creative 
Director of NaturalMente Design that carries her original line of sustainable product designs. Nominated as 
one of the 25 most talented graduates in the UK in 2005, she was awarded a scholarship in Entrepreneurship 
and studied start-up and other business related courses in finance and management. She has won 
international design awards and her work has been shown in USA and Europe. She also worked 
professionally in film and photography, and has had various hospitality and customer-oriented jobs.

Contact: Josh Courter 805.452.3587 or Giulia Longo 347.848.6362 or email us 
at [email protected]. 
Thanks a lot and may the wind be with you.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Welcome to Sailnet guys, best of luck with your adventures.


----------

